# Another clean out plug fail.



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Went to find and fix this leak. Believe it or not the drywall mud held, it was a hairline crack in the back of tee. I asked the rental car dealership owner who did this? He said oh, I don't remember.:no: Yeah, sure buddy.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Can you give us your user name and password so we can read your e-mail and see the pictures? :laughing:

Try downloading the picture files to your computer then uploading them to this thread as attachments to a post....

We might see the pics then..... :yes:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Sorry. I'm what they call a little slow in the head, at times. Thanks Red. Hope this works?


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Geesh!!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

At least the goop matched !


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, I'm going to HD and getting me some drywall mud!! I think I'll rebrand it as low impact repair compound or something as fancy.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

89plumbum said:


> Sorry. I'm what they call a little slow in the head, at times. Thanks Red. Hope this works?


Looks like it did! :thumbup:

That's some outstanding plumbing repairs...

I didn't realize drywall mud would work that good...
I'm gonna get me some and stop using that Mighty Putty... :thumbup:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Sorry. I'm what they call a little slow in the head, at times. Thanks Red. Hope this works?


I thought guys siliconing everything was bad but this takes the cake


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

tungsten plumb said:


> I thought guys siliconing everything was bad but this takes the cake


Didn't you know that drywall plaster is better than job weld lol


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

Golddog111 said:


> Didn't you know that drywall plaster is better than job weld lol


Damn spellcheck. JB WELD


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

I wonder how they cut the threads into the drywall mud...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Mega Smash said:


> I wonder how they cut the threads into the drywall mud...



Npt gypsum tap.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I love how they put the plug in upside down.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

